# Lungs not feeling good???



## richecc

Ok … to keep it short …

I have been vaping for almost 4 years – *Lungs feel great* …

I do find though that certain atomizers have my lungs feeling uncomfortable (slight pain even) after using for short periods of time... Goes away after stopping use of atomizer that seems the cause...

I first noticed this when trying out “cartomizers” these are atomisers where there as a long thin coil inside a fiber that is soaked in e-liquid (no tanks or wicking).

I opened a used cartomizer and found the fiber was black and badly burnt – so I assume one was inhaling some of the burning fiber which being synthetic and all is probably worse that burning tobacco.

Ok …so I avoided cartomizers…

Now I am trying to move away from the current clearomizer (Vision V3) as I only seem to be able to get these from China and even they have no stock now… So trying to find a locally available version of this … there is the CE5 and CE4 type units that are similar but not as good as the Vision units…
Will also try Justfog 1453.


I have bought a Protank2 Mini and have tried other *bottom coil* units – these all seem to make my lungs feel “uncomfortable” …


Sooo my real question is does anyone else out there find some atomizers cause lung discomfort … or have any input on this...


----------



## Matuka

What nic content are you vaping, how much do you inhale and how heavily do you vape?


----------



## richecc

Nic content around 12mg (I VG down a 32mg flavorless).
Vape constantly ... as I mention on my avitar ... this things stuck to my hand...
As I say lungs feel great ... untill I mess with the type of atomizer I use...


----------



## Matuka

I am also a very heavy vaper on 18mg and this only happens to me if my tank needs a good clean or if I use dodgy juice. Where are you getting your liquid?


----------



## Necris

Generally,too tight a draw causes lung pain and tightness.
I also find my choice of juice matters.12mg knocks me on my ass where mere months ago i swore by it.
Having used a trident,then a magma and now an orchid and plumeveil i went back to my 3d dripper "cloud modded,drilled out rda" and it was such a tight draw i had to reach for the pump.


----------



## stevie g

3mg Nic on a real atomizer like the billow or goblin and all your problems will disappear... And a whole new set will start like how to coil and wick properly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## richecc

Strange thing is the bottom coils seem to be easy draw compared to the Vision V3 I use.

Regarding juice – yes if dirty or suspect can be problematic – generally wash out my attys every coupla days. I use Heaven Gifts (China) flavorless which I get locally from VM and ecigs…

Hey Sprint … you could be right about the real atomizer thing … was sorta avoiding this possibility as I dread to get into the complexities of those mods…But spose I should look into this as general ecig maintenance a whole issue anyway…


----------



## richecc

Want to keep it simple and cheap...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik

Dont mean to derail the thread, but out of curiosity... why do you vape flavourless @richecc


----------



## richecc

Oh ... I do add a little flavor concentrate - RY4 - vanilla - coffee...
I dont like the flavor too strong ... and a little worried that maybe vaping too much flavor not that healthy.
Also works out much cheaper...


----------



## BuzzGlo

So i'm having the same issue, I've developed a cough and phlegm. Its been about 9 days since i started vaping and about 7 since i'm totally of cigs. I have no cravings for a cig unless someone starts talking about how i should be missing it. SIGH

Anyways

so i've been vaping
50/50 vk mango, vanilla cream 0 mg
50/50 vk4 6 mg
TopQ strawberry menthol 0 mg
TopQ colas 0 mg
Kwik quit med menthol nic ( steeped for 4 years plus )

I mix to try and 3 mg concentration.

I stopped using the topq flavors cos I thort maybe distilled water is an issue for me.

Is it just normal that your lungs need time to adjust to pg vg or clear from smoking.

Should i move over to vg strait or Take some anti-histamines and see if it clears?

*edit* I vape around 3ml a day. In the beginning i had 2 tanks so i would alternate between nic and no nic in a day. I had less issues in the beginning... but i was vaping around 4-5ml for the first 3 days.


----------



## Viper_SA

I have some burning on the exhale if the nic content is too high or the PG is a bit high. 60/40 VG/PG seems to be the best for me, but they don't wick too well in the mAN. 50/50 seems fine in the mAN though, but on the Kanger sub mini or Marquis it is a bit hectic for me. Some flavors make me feel tight chested too. Your lungs will clear some of the gunk that has built up over the years. When I drink too little water I also have this little dry cough, but usually I stop tasting flavors just before that happens, so I know I need some water and to stop chain vaping for a bit. Most difficult part for me is when I wake up in the morning, I need a gentle vape to get going before I hit the power too high up, but I crave the nic... Same during the night when I wake up. I still wake up every 3 hours or so for my nic fix. Maybe try an atty like a twisp or copy of it with less vapor production for those times. I don't touch the subtank during the night or early morning, use the nAM exclusively for those times. Coffee flavors also seem to affect me more than some others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

what means this , mAN ? nAM?

I'm using nautilus mini exclusively for the moment....
My kanger subtank mini is coming in this week


----------



## Viper_SA

mAN = mini aspire nautilus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

BuzzGlo said:


> what means this , mAN ? nAM?
> 
> I'm using nautilus mini exclusively for the moment....
> My kanger subtank mini is coming in this week



mAN is shorthand for Mini Aspire Nautilus...so, what you are using 

Edit: Missed the post by @Viper_SA - so I'm just confirming what he already said


----------



## free3dom

BuzzGlo said:


> So i'm having the same issue, I've developed a cough and phlegm. Its been about 9 days since i started vaping and about 7 since i'm totally of cigs. I have no cravings for a cig unless someone starts talking about how i should be missing it. SIGH
> 
> Anyways
> 
> so i've been vaping
> 50/50 vk mango, vanilla cream 0 mg
> 50/50 vk4 6 mg
> TopQ strawberry menthol 0 mg
> TopQ colas 0 mg
> Kwik quit med menthol nic ( steeped for 4 years plus )
> 
> I mix to try and 3 mg concentration.
> 
> I stopped using the topq flavors cos I thort maybe distilled water is an issue for me.
> 
> Is it just normal that your lungs need time to adjust to pg vg or clear from smoking.
> 
> Should i move over to vg strait or Take some anti-histamines and see if it clears?
> 
> *edit* I vape around 3ml a day. In the beginning i had 2 tanks so i would alternate between nic and no nic in a day. I had less issues in the beginning... but i was vaping around 4-5ml for the first 3 days.



Some juices did this to me too at first...try getting juice from a completely different manufacturer - I personally switched to SkyBlue for 80% of my juice needs and haven't had any problems since. There are many great juices available locally, so give them a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

BuzzGlo said:


> So i'm having the same issue, I've developed a cough and phlegm. Its been about 9 days since i started vaping and about 7 since i'm totally of cigs. I have no cravings for a cig unless someone starts talking about how i should be missing it. SIGH
> 
> Anyways
> 
> so i've been vaping
> 50/50 vk mango, vanilla cream 0 mg
> 50/50 vk4 6 mg
> TopQ strawberry menthol 0 mg
> TopQ colas 0 mg
> Kwik quit med menthol nic ( steeped for 4 years plus )
> 
> I mix to try and 3 mg concentration.
> 
> I stopped using the topq flavors cos I thort maybe distilled water is an issue for me.
> 
> Is it just normal that your lungs need time to adjust to pg vg or clear from smoking.
> 
> Should i move over to vg strait or Take some anti-histamines and see if it clears?
> 
> *edit* I vape around 3ml a day. In the beginning i had 2 tanks so i would alternate between nic and no nic in a day. I had less issues in the beginning... but i was vaping around 4-5ml for the first 3 days.


 For me the PG burns a bit, so tend to lean more towards VG mixes, might try the 10%distilled water aswell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

BuzzGlo said:


> So i'm having the same issue, I've developed a cough and phlegm. Its been about 9 days since i started vaping and about 7 since i'm totally of cigs. I have no cravings for a cig unless someone starts talking about how i should be missing it. SIGH
> 
> Anyways
> 
> so i've been vaping
> 50/50 vk mango, vanilla cream 0 mg
> 50/50 vk4 6 mg
> TopQ strawberry menthol 0 mg
> TopQ colas 0 mg
> Kwik quit med menthol nic ( steeped for 4 years plus )
> 
> I mix to try and 3 mg concentration.
> 
> I stopped using the topq flavors cos I thort maybe distilled water is an issue for me.
> 
> Is it just normal that your lungs need time to adjust to pg vg or clear from smoking.
> 
> Should i move over to vg strait or Take some anti-histamines and see if it clears?
> 
> *edit* I vape around 3ml a day. In the beginning i had 2 tanks so i would alternate between nic and no nic in a day. I had less issues in the beginning... but i was vaping around 4-5ml for the first 3 days.


I was told that about that time in your vaping journey you start to expel all the bad stuff from your lungs caused by the stinky's, i just kept going and after the first month it was all clear and i could breath freely again.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## stevie g

PG is from the devil, major throat burn. Also 10% water is too much, aim for 6% even on pure vg juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## richecc

Hey BuzzGlo... I think Kimbo could be right ... 
When you stop smokin the burnin sticks your *lungs start clearing* - so coughing and phlegm all part of switching to Vaping - initially.
I also agree with comments about *PG* - I get dry throat cough from it.
I used to suck Halls - honey menthol - to help get the throat dryness smoothed out - I dont think I could have managed to stop smoking burning sticks without Halls ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## richecc

I am happy that this thread has come alive as I feel my initial point has been missed ...

My opening post mentions that I experience *lung discomfort *after using certain atomisers.
We Vapers are all thinking we have found a more healthy alternative to the burning cigarette –_ well I am not so sure_ …
*I love Nicotine and am totally hooked to my eCigarette 
But *some atomisers seem to cause me problems.
I am a little worried by the wicking materials burning and being inhaled 

The original eCigarette technology (510 units and the like) had a cartridge with a type of cotton-wool which held the Juice - the coil was surrounded by a *wire mesh* that took up the Juice from the cotton-wool – the wire mesh acted as the wick – *no heat to the cotton-wool* > heat was to wire mesh soaked in juice. These worked great but were a mission to keep wet … along came the *tanks *...

Many of current atomisers have wicks made of synthetic fibre or cotton type material that directly touch the coil and seem to *burn *over time or long burns … inhaling the results of this cant be good?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

richecc said:


> I am happy that this thread has come alive as I feel my initial point has been missed ...
> 
> My opening post mentions that I experience *lung discomfort *after using certain atomisers.
> We Vapers are all thinking we have found a more healthy alternative to the burning cigarette –_ well I am not so sure_ …
> *I love Nicotine and am totally hooked to my eCigarette
> But *some atomisers seem to cause me problems.
> I am a little worried by the wicking materials burning and being inhaled
> 
> The original eCigarette technology (510 units and the like) had a cartridge with a type of cotton-wool which held the Juice - the coil was surrounded by a *wire mesh* that took up the Juice from the cotton-wool – the wire mesh acted as the wick – *no heat to the cotton-wool* > heat was to wire mesh soaked in juice. These worked great but were a mission to keep wet … along came the *tanks *...
> 
> Many of current atomisers have wicks made of synthetic fibre or cotton type material that directly touch the coil and seem to *burn *over time or long burns … inhaling the results of this cant be good?


Try a genesis type tank, wick it with stainless steel mesh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

An option for you @richecc is the Genesis type rebuildable atomizer, which wicks well with stainless steel mesh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

richecc said:


> I am happy that this thread has come alive as I feel my initial point has been missed ...
> 
> My opening post mentions that I experience *lung discomfort *after using certain atomisers.
> We Vapers are all thinking we have found a more healthy alternative to the burning cigarette –_ well I am not so sure_ …
> *I love Nicotine and am totally hooked to my eCigarette
> But *some atomisers seem to cause me problems.
> I am a little worried by the wicking materials burning and being inhaled
> 
> The original eCigarette technology (510 units and the like) had a cartridge with a type of cotton-wool which held the Juice - the coil was surrounded by a *wire mesh* that took up the Juice from the cotton-wool – the wire mesh acted as the wick – *no heat to the cotton-wool* > heat was to wire mesh soaked in juice. These worked great but were a mission to keep wet … along came the *tanks *...
> 
> Many of current atomisers have wicks made of synthetic fibre or cotton type material that directly touch the coil and seem to *burn *over time or long burns … inhaling the results of this cant be good?



In your post it seems like you just use commercial coils, try a RTA were you choose your wicking materiel. That way you can cut out the culprit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I seem to be getting short of breath like I can't get my lungs to fill the last bit. It happens when I change juice.es anybody experience this?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

your breathing rhythm is out.


----------



## Balsak

Had the same thing when i set my airflow on the aerotank wrong was sucking to hard on it and caused my lungs to get sore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## richecc

Genesis ... Rebuildable ... Are these dripping units ? 
ok ... I go googling a bit and see what I can find out bout these ...
Oh ... seems I got my statement wrong - should be:
*Hooked to nicotine ... Love my eCigarette *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Guys you do post valid concerns, which I might say does not make me feel very optimistic as this is my only lifeline between non smoking and 40+ a day, I have no self control when it comes to cigarettes. I have thought of measures as I feel even burning wicks and sniffing the dust is still better than the amount of cigarettes I smoked. 1)Mix your own juices 2)Build your own Pipe to ensure what wick material and what is touched and how long you keep it in there. 3)Regulate your own battery to ensure the vaporisation you prefer. CONCLUSION : Doesn't matter the cloud size (for me) this is to rid me of nicotine, if step 1) 2) and 3) doesn't work (again for me - halfing nicotine levels every month) when I'm nicotine free to ensure a safe/comfortable vape then I'd be quitting vaping aswell.


----------



## Balsak

Have u tried champix ? It's a pill to quit smoking, but it does have some side affects like insomnia


----------



## rogue zombie

kimbo said:


> In your post it seems like you just use commercial coils, try a RTA were you choose your wicking materiel. That way you can cut out the culprit



This is what I was going to suggest - rebuildables (RTA and RDA tanks).

This way, you control everything. Nothing burnt should be inhaled. So you can change your wick out before it burns. I'm meticulous with this. So if I get a serious dry hit and the cotton burns, I change it out.

RTA is logically better than drippers, because if it's well wicked, you will avoid the dry hits.

It used to pretty much scare me when I used to pull apart a commercial coil and see how burnt and guncky it would be after a few days. For this reason alone I am put off commercial coils... Because yes, you should not be inhaling ANYTHING burnt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## richecc

whew ... been uTubing and googling ... these rebuildables seem crazy ... weeeell then again I used to roll my own and use tar extracting filters ... sooo that waz real crazy and required a lot of kit to carry round ... so mebbe all the fiddly stuff can be overcome ... sorta enjoy the simpler eCig nicotine fix thing - been doing it for years now - no real problems - except now that VISION has discontinued my Atomiser of choice and I have to find a replacement unit ... have bought a few units that dont work at all - lung/chest discomfort - I suspect these are prone to the wick burning or something - but I have found some units that do work ok - I like the simplicity of commercial atomisers and am really just looking for pointers on which ones are good... Funnily enough I have found the JustFog (Twisp Clearo type) seems to be ok even with its little synthetic wick ...


----------



## richecc

Puff&Pass said:


> Guys you do post valid concerns, which I might say does not make me feel very optimistic as this is my only lifeline between non smoking and 40+ a day, I have no self control when it comes to cigarettes. I have thought of measures as I feel even burning wicks and sniffing the dust is still better than the amount of cigarettes I smoked. 1)Mix your own juices 2)Build your own Pipe to ensure what wick material and what is touched and how long you keep it in there. 3)Regulate your own battery to ensure the vaporisation you prefer. CONCLUSION : Doesn't matter the cloud size (for me) this is to rid me of nicotine, if step 1) 2) and 3) doesn't work (again for me - halfing nicotine levels every month) when I'm nicotine free to ensure a safe/comfortable vape then I'd be quitting vaping aswell.


Hey Vaping works without a doubt better than 40 burnin a day ... I dont want to quit Nicotine really (yet) ... waz easy to stop the cigs ...


----------



## richecc

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This is what I was going to suggest - rebuildables (RTA and RDA tanks).
> 
> This way, you control everything. Nothing burnt should be inhaled. So you can change your wick out before it burns. I'm meticulous with this. So if I get a serious dry hit and the cotton burns, I change it out.
> 
> RTA is logically better than drippers, because if it's well wicked, you will avoid the dry hits.
> 
> It used to pretty much scare me when I used to pull apart a commercial coil and see how burnt and guncky it would be after a few days. For this reason alone I am put off commercial coils... Because yes, you should not be inhaling ANYTHING burnt.



Yea ... thanks for that ... whats RTA = ?? Rebuildable Tank Atomizer mebbe ?


----------



## Puff&Pass

Balsak said:


> Have u tried champix ? It's a pill to quit smoking, but it does have some side affects like insomnia


 Never tried champix, a bunch of guys at work quit with it tho, for me I really felt like keeping some habit while phasing it out...sofar so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

richecc said:


> Yea ... thanks for that ... whats RTA = ?? Rebuildable Tank Atomizer mebbe ?



Yip, RTA - Rebuildable Tank Atomiser
RDA - Rebuilable Dripping Atomiser

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## richecc

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, RTA - Rebuildable Tank Atomiser
> RDA - Rebuilable Dripping Atomiser


OK ... Thanks  ...
Will look into RTA's ... I like tanks ....
I suppose after having been a roll your own smoker and now a vaper who cleans atomizers to re-use ... this rebuilding cant be that bad ...
Any advice? - my preferences are:
Not too big - work with eGo type batts (have adapter if required) - Juice supply clearly visible
( I mainly use 650 eGo Type batts - but have a few VV Batts - Vision Spinner, iTazte and a 10w iStick)


----------



## free3dom

richecc said:


> OK ... Thanks  ...
> Will look into RTA's ... I like tanks ....
> I suppose after having been a roll your own smoker and now a vaper who cleans atomizers to re-use ... this rebuilding cant be that bad ...
> Any advice? - my preferences are:
> Not too big - work with eGo type batts (have adapter if required) - Juice supply clearly visible
> ( I mainly use 650 eGo Type batts - but have a few VV Batts - Vision Spinner, iTazte and a 10w iStick)



RTAs (tanks) are amazing all day devices and essential unless you use a bottom fed dripper (Reo) 

There are tons of options out there, but they all have one thing in common...almost all of them require a bit more oomph than what an ego style battery can deliver - around 15-20W is good, but up to 30W is better. They are also almost always larger than the clearomizers 22mm+ (there are some exceptions, such as the Kayfun 2.1, but they are not that good). 

That said, here are some recommendations:

Lemo - a nice glass tank device that is very easy to work with. Adjustable airflow, comes in two sizes (3ml/5ml), good flavour/vapour. With airflow closed off this has a nice tightish draw similar to some clearomizers.

SubTank Mini - amazing hybrid device that works with both commercial coils as well being rebuildable. RBA is also quite easy to work with and has adjustable airflow and easy refilling. Lowest airflow is still quite "airy", so more suited to direct lung hits. Great vapor and flavour on this one.
JoyTech Delta - another hybrid that takes commercial coils while being rebuildable as well. I personally don't have much experience with it, but I've read good things.

Taifun GT2 - a clone, but decent quality. Glass tank, adjustable airflow, great flavour. Probably the easiest of the lot to build on and a really nice starter tank. Quite tall though.
Kayfun Lite/3.1 - another clone, and quality varies with these (the Heatvape clone is fantastic). Very tight draw (similar to clearomizer) and not all that easy to work with, but a tried and tested device.
This just scratches the surface of what is out there, but these are probably the best place to start. However, as mentioned above, you will almost certainly need to upgrade to a more powerful battery such as the iStick 30W or Cloupor Mini (or equivalent).

PS: all of these tanks have the juice supply clearly visible, with the Lemo+Subtank having it the most visible

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I tried Zyban and Chamix... Zyban worked, for 3 months, until the pills stopped. Both gave me incredible stomach aches, etc etc and was not all that compatible with my other medications, I.e. bi-polar meds. For me ecigs are a great solution. I also have some discomfort at times, but usually after I over-chain-vaped. Some flavors also seem to be worse than others. At times I get short of breath because of doubles and triple clutching the mAN to get lots of vapor. When doing lung hits on the subtank it is much better. I think we all just overlooked the side effects of stinkies. Also got short of breath on them, my lungs hurt when I smoked too much, got mouth sores and blisters from the hot smoke (while whistling at Teazers, lol).


----------



## rogue zombie

richecc said:


> OK ... Thanks  ...
> Will look into RTA's ... I like tanks ....
> I suppose after having been a roll your own smoker and now a vaper who cleans atomizers to re-use ... this rebuilding cant be that bad ...
> Any advice? - my preferences are:
> Not too big - work with eGo type batts (have adapter if required) - Juice supply clearly visible
> ( I mainly use 650 eGo Type batts - but have a few VV Batts - Vision Spinner, iTazte and a 10w iStick)



On tanks, i think @free3dom summed it up nicely.

Do you not mean a 20watt iStick?

Because that will rock a nice 1.0ohm build and up on something like the Lemo or Subtank Mini. The rest might be shy on power.


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> On tanks, i think @free3dom summed it up nicely.
> 
> Do you not mean a 20watt iStick?
> 
> Because that will rock a nice 1.0ohm build and up on something like the Lemo or Subtank Mini. The rest might be shy on power.


Problem with iStick 20W the 510 tends to give in (especially with RTAs - Lemo killed mine, and I had to fix it)...and the 30W is only marginally more expensive


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> RTAs (tanks) are amazing all day devices and essential unless you use a bottom fed dripper (Reo)
> 
> There are tons of options out there, but they all have one thing in common...almost all of them require a bit more oomph than what an ego style battery can deliver - around 15-20W is good, but up to 30W is better. They are also almost always larger than the clearomizers 22mm+ (there are some exceptions, such as the Kayfun 2.1, but they are not that good).
> 
> That said, here are some recommendations:
> 
> Lemo - a nice glass tank device that is very easy to work with. Adjustable airflow, comes in two sizes (3ml/5ml), good flavour/vapour. With airflow closed off this has a nice tightish draw similar to some clearomizers.
> 
> SubTank Mini - amazing hybrid device that works with both commercial coils as well being rebuildable. RBA is also quite easy to work with and has adjustable airflow and easy refilling. Lowest airflow is still quite "airy", so more suited to direct lung hits. Great vapor and flavour on this one.
> JoyTech Delta - another hybrid that takes commercial coils while being rebuildable as well. I personally don't have much experience with it, but I've read good things.
> 
> Taifun GT2 - a clone, but decent quality. Glass tank, adjustable airflow, great flavour. Probably the easiest of the lot to build on and a really nice starter tank. Quite tall though.
> Kayfun Lite/3.1 - another clone, and quality varies with these (the Heatvape clone is fantastic). Very tight draw (similar to clearomizer) and not all that easy to work with, but a tried and tested device.
> This just scratches the surface of what is out there, but these are probably the best place to start. However, as mentioned above, you will almost certainly need to upgrade to a more powerful battery such as the iStick 30W or Cloupor Mini (or equivalent).
> 
> PS: all of these tanks have the juice supply clearly visible, with the Lemo+Subtank having it the most visible



Great post @free3dom 
You summed it up so well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> Problem with iStick 20W the 510 tends to give in (especially with RTAs - Lemo killed mine, and I had to fix it)...and the 30W is only marginally more expensive



Ya no for sure, if you don't have one get the 30w.

I was asking though, because in his previous post he mentions having a "10w iStick", which I assume must be the 20watt.

AFAIK there is no 10w


----------



## Puff&Pass

There is a 10W eleaf istick mini...I'm hunting one, super stealthy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya no for sure, if you don't have one get the 30w.
> 
> I was asking though, because in his previous post he mentions having a "10w iStick", which I assume must be the 20watt.
> 
> AFAIK there is no 10w



As @Puff&Pass said, the iStick Mini is 10W...and tiny 
Unfortunately, it suffers from the same issues as the 20W - that damned 510. But eLeaf fixed that perfectly with the 30W and the 50W and some people use the 20W without any problems 

And 10W is just not enough to drive an RTA properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Ahhh....that is sad news...I'm tryin to get a small rig that I can recoil myself, not much of a cloud seeker...you tellin me my goal in un achievable...then i'll have to build an Apollo11...lol...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Puff&Pass said:


> Ahhh....that is sad news...I'm tryin to get a small rig that I can recoil myself, not much of a cloud seeker...you tellin me my goal in un achievable...then i'll have to build an Apollo11...lol...


was aiming for D16 or istick mini, as I only do mouth to lung and prefer restricted airflow...cig like habbit...lol, dnt u get a weaker rebuildable?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Puff&Pass said:


> was aiming for D16 or istick mini, as I only do mouth to lung and prefer restricted airflow...cig like habbit...lol, dnt u get a weaker rebuildable?



Oversight on my part...for your needs look at the Egrip + RBA base (this AND this). It should suit your needs perfectly!

It's an all in one device, and it's bloody tiny

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Huh... 10watt iStick. Did not know that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Huh... 10watt iStick. Did not know that.



It's the vaping industry...what we don't know could fill volumes 

But now you can scratch this one from that list: http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/mini-istick.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## richecc

Wow ... thanks guys lotsa ideas here ... as mentioned somewhere else on this thread nicotine does cause insomnia (well those were tablets) so will check this stuff out ... i like small stealth units ...so ordered a *10w mini iStick* from China ... cutiPie it is ... but yes sadly unlikely to power RTA's ... I even got a eleaf GS Air clearomizer to go with it ... dont like it  ... love the little battery though - drives my regular clearos perfectly...
must say veeeery tempted by the *Nautilus mini *(not mentioned as a option yet? - ok not RTA)
Intrigued by the *eGrip* and wondering about the *eGo ONE...*
Thanks again for all the input .. need to really work at controlling my credit cards need to be used here 
I sometimes wonder if our Nicotine addiction has a nasty spending habit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

richecc said:


> Wow ... thanks guys lotsa ideas here ... as mentioned somewhere else on this thread nicotine does cause insomnia (well those were tablets) so will check this stuff out ... i like small stealth units ...so ordered a *10w mini iStick* from China ... cutiPie it is ... but yes sadly unlikely to power RTA's ... I even got a eleaf GS Air clearomizer to go with it ... dont like it  ... love the little battery though - drives my regular clearos perfectly...
> must say veeeery tempted by the *Nautilus mini *(not mentioned as a option yet? - ok not RTA)
> Intrigued by the *eGrip* and wondering about the *eGo ONE...*
> Thanks again for all the input .. need to really work at controlling my credit cards need to be used here
> I sometimes wonder if our Nicotine addiction has a nasty spending habit


I can relate, luckily I've gotten rid of credit cards a long time ago, very glad EFT's are becoming frequent in online purchase options, vape shopping is a craving on it's own...lol, luckily it'll kill your banker before you...hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

richecc said:


> Wow ... thanks guys lotsa ideas here ... as mentioned somewhere else on this thread nicotine does cause insomnia (well those were tablets) so will check this stuff out ... i like small stealth units ...so ordered a *10w mini iStick* from China ... cutiPie it is ... but yes sadly unlikely to power RTA's ... I even got a eleaf GS Air clearomizer to go with it ... dont like it  ... love the little battery though - drives my regular clearos perfectly...
> must say veeeery tempted by the *Nautilus mini *(not mentioned as a option yet? - ok not RTA)
> Intrigued by the *eGrip* and wondering about the *eGo ONE...*
> Thanks again for all the input .. need to really work at controlling my credit cards need to be used here
> I sometimes wonder if our Nicotine addiction has a nasty spending habit


The Nautilus Mini is a great unit. Probably the most popular clearomizer on the market at the moment. My wife uses them only and at the lowest power possible on an iStick 20W (5W). Some might say you need more than 10W to drive it properly. However, it is also a bottom coil unit, which you said made your lungs uncomfortable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## richecc

Andre said:


> The Nautilus Mini is a great unit. Probably the most popular clearomizer on the market at the moment. My wife uses them only and at the lowest power possible on an iStick 20W (5W). Some might say you need more than 10W to drive it properly. However, it is also a bottom coil unit, which you said made your lungs uncomfortable.


Ya ... but mebbe this coil is better - I've tried EVOID (which I avoid) , MiniProTank 2 and the GS air ...
But gotta find a way of testing one out ... mebbe a cheaper unit uses same coil?
Still completely mystified why I have the bad reaction to bottom coils - cant be the extra cm or so the vapour travels ??? Bottom coils seem to be logically the better way to design a eCig and dont need all the extra wicking "string" and so on ... worried the top coils gonna be phased out - Vision stopped producing the CE 3/5 units which I use - only 3 left - so really need to find a better option ... resorted to JustFog and i16 units for now ...


----------



## Viper_SA

There are cheaper options, like the Aspire ET-S that uses the same type of coils as the Nautilus mini. Much cheaper than the mini, but I'd still recommend the Nautilus mini above it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

